# Safe OC for hd5770?



## _Nomad

OK, just got my new HD 5770. Dont know any more about OC'n than it makes something faster and better if done right but broken if not. Because of this, I wasnt going to even try to play with it... Till I saw the "DO NOT PUSH" button. Ok, it doesnt say that, but it prolly should. The actual button was the "Auto-Tune" which I thought should be safe, right? Wrong... after looking at a screen full of enough colors to give a person a siezure while it calibrated, it tuned out my card to about 945mhz GPU clock and around 1300mhz core mem. Everything was fine for quite a while until I tried to log into Warcraft. Thats when my moniter began to appeared to be puking from the inside all over my screen. Tho my computer wasnt locked up, I couldnt fix anything cause it looked like a scrambled pay-per-view channel. Was able to start in safe mode only to find I couldnt reset my settings without the driver installed, long story short, my computer is back to factory defult with a fresh install of the OC. The good things are this; If it wasnt partitioned, it was backed up but most importantly the card doesnt seem to be damaged, settings back to presets with the OC feature locked like it was just installed. (Not the first time Ive had to wipe cause I dont KNOW what Im doing).

So heres the thing, I read the sticky about OC'n (scanned through rather) but it looks like its more about mobos than cards. Is there another link you could point me to with some more or better info pertaining to video cards or should I just Leave well enough alone? My goal isnt to be able to max out my graphics, just my fps during heavy combat. I usually turn my in game textures down, just dont want to lag.

Maybe you could recommend a publisher for the book I just wrote too :grin:

But seriously, Thank you guys for being there to help outray:


----------



## _Nomad

Id like to also add that when the auto-tune was done, it was running at about 80°c. Figured Id put that in after reading another poster saying 70+ are kill temps. At stock settings its running 44° but thats not while gaming so Im not sure what to think.


----------



## _Nomad

update: Im now posting from another computer. After downloading updates and rebooting the "Windows is now starting for the first time" screen loaded again, as if I had just done another fresh install, but the cd drive was empty. It starts to load but halts on this error... "The system registry contains invalid file paths. This system image was applied without guaranteeing that drive-letter assignments would match across computers." From there it reboots and repeats. So I tried to reinstall AGAIN and still has the error. Now Im starting to get frustrated. Any ideas?? At this point Im stuck. 

PS being that this seems to be a new issue im going to start this post in another forum as well.


----------



## greenbrucelee

Download Riva tuna it can help you OC your card but that wont stop lag having the computer match the card i.e ram and cpu speed will. I have never overclocked a card I don't see the point although I always OC the cpu.

70 degrees should be your max temp for your card going over this will damage it.


----------



## _Nomad

greenbrucelee said:


> Download Riva tuna it can help you OC your card but that wont stop lag having the computer match the card i.e ram and cpu speed will. I have never overclocked a card I don't see the point although I always OC the cpu.
> 
> 70 degrees should be your max temp for your card going over this will damage it.


Ok Ill try that out as soon as I can get my pc 

PS Anyone with info regarding the reinstall error, please post here --->

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f217/solved-system-registry-error-on-re-install-474837.html

Thanks again ray:


----------



## greenbrucelee

the install error seems to be saying you have a corrupt registry when you did the reinstal did you delete the partition and format the hard drive before installing the fresh copy of windows?

if you didn't then that is the cause if you did you may have a corrupted hard drive.


----------



## MonsterMiata

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f273/i-want-to-overclock-my-gt220-a-litte-bit-471363.html

Read through this post. Ignore the shader part as its an nvidia thing.


----------



## _Nomad

@ Monster will check that out once im up and running again.

@ green I believe the recovery disk does format the c: partition on the main drive, it doesnt give me an option tho, my pc didnt come with software so im using a disk I made with windows that restores it back to factory defaults (like i just opened the box) but it doesnt format the whole drive. Could it be something with the other partition maybe? Or I do also have another hdd just for storage I use. I did notice it had one of those a79b62d37... named folders in the root just the the 2nd partition on the main drive. Those are recovery folders arent they? What do you think?


----------



## greenbrucelee

yep that will be a recovery folder.

I would think with the error you are getting that the recovery hasn't worked properly.

can you actually get into windows? if so download ccleaner and run the fix registry part it may or may not work but worth a shot.


----------



## _Nomad

cant get into windows unfortunately. If i can make a boot disk to get into DOS, would deleting those recovery folders then trying to reinstall again make a difference?


----------



## greenbrucelee

i am not sure. Do this at your own risk.

What I would do if it were me is I would buy a proper copy of windows and wipe the whole thing and start again but thats just me. As I always build my own pcs.


----------



## _Nomad

If by proper you mean a valid/authentic than it is. Just happens to be the ONLY pc with an OS I actually paid for. All my others are sharing my old xp pro oem.

After changing some jumpers on the drives and trying over its up and running now.
So heres what steps I took, not sure why it worked but it did. Keep in mind at this point I was stuck in a reboot loop from the install error.

1 Unplugged pc and cleared cmos
2 Reversed the master/slave jumpers on cd drive and hdd (data storage) sharing ide cable so that cd is master and hdd was slave. Originally they were both set CS (main hdd is sata alone on the channel set to Single/master)
3 Rebooted into bios to confirm drive detection, time/date, etc.. all settings correct.
4 Rebooted from restore cd.

What Im now looking at is Vista on both drives and im afraid to format one of them as Im not sure which one is which :4-dontkno I know how dumb that looks to say but after these last couple of days who knows what my computer is doin.


----------



## _Nomad

Update on OC'n....

Turns out my mobo is a Foxconn board capable of 3.6ghz.

http://www.foxconnchannel.com/product/Motherboards/detail_overview.aspx?ID=en-us0000223

Now the biggest issue that Ive read about with OC'n prebuilt pcs is not having the proper psu (besides the mobo being locked). I have a 750w ocz upgrade, would that handle the demand 'IF' I desided to play with it? In this case my board cannot be OC'd from bios, however, there is a utility that is distributed with the mobo itself called "FOX ONE". Has anyone heard of or used this utility? Being that its distributed with the board would it be better to use than other utilities like cpu-z? 

I would very much like to improve the gaming performance of my pc. Im not looking for graphics as much as I am fps. Im most interested in eliminating my lag in heavy combat. Its an old pc and if I kill it in the process, well, I got my moneys worth.

Im also willing to take a chance because I enjoy learning about this and have found myself actually looking into school to make it a career. Just not sure if I want to take something I enjoy doing and turn it into WORK.


----------



## _Nomad

I found this

http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=503000

Now Im wondering if I could flash my bios to unlock it. KEYWORD is 'wondering'...
Until I can confirm this can be done I dont think Im gonna try. 

Has anyone here ever done such a thing?


----------



## greenbrucelee

you will have to search around the net. I only ever use Asus motherboards so I couldn't advise you on that.


----------



## _Nomad

Id like to just buy a new mobo for it but I know I would have to buy new ram to match it. Thats assuming I could get a decent board that I could use my current cpu in until I have the budget for new processor. It was my original intention to build my first pc but my funds availability went from about $900 to $400 so I just bought a new psu and gpu hoping to be able to upgrade in bits from there.


----------

